# Hyalgan injection???



## NIEVESM (Apr 26, 2010)

Please help, for j7321 if injected 2cc how should I code this,  code description state per dose...thanks for your help


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 26, 2010)

As the descriptor indicates per dose, I would be reluctant to report more than one unit per treatment/injection.

Check with your local carrier for additional infor. Here in NYC the carrier is NGS...

This is what they have for J7321....

"Hylan G-F 20 (Synvics-One TM) - Effective 02/26/2009, Synvisc-One TM, is approved by the FDA for intra-articular injections of the knee. 
Synvisc-One TM - (48mg/6ml). The intr-articular injections are given once per six months. Limited to osteoarthritis of the knee.
The dose and frequency of administration should be consistent with the FDA approved labeling
For dates of service on or after 01/01/2008, HCPCS code J7321 should be used to report hyluronan or derivative, Hyalgan ® or Supartz ®, for intra-articular injection, per dose.

Use "EJ" modifier on drug codes to indicate subsequent injections of a series. Do not use this modifier for the first injection of each series. A series is defined as the set of injections for each joint and each treatment. Injection of the left knee or shoulder is a separate series from injection of the right knee or shoulder."

http://www.cms.gov/mcd/viewarticle.asp?article_id=46100&article_version=28&show=all


Hope this helps,


----------



## NIEVESM (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help, honestly did not know about "E"j" modifier very interesting information. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## muthershyp (Apr 26, 2010)

1 amp hyalgan = 2 cc


----------

